# HGH for fat loss.



## Malky1875 (Oct 3, 2014)

Guys

I am a 38 year male in terrible shape... sitting at 20st. I have ballooned from 15st in fairly good shape. 
I have just started running 1iu of Hygretropin 7 days a week and 1 - 2 tablets of Clenbuterol. Started light training and eating fairly well. My question is would 1iu a day be enough to see any sort of lose. I have been told that 3 iu is more like it. Any advice chaps


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 3, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (Oct 3, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 3, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## colochine (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## raysd21 (Oct 4, 2014)

Malky1875 said:


> Guys
> 
> I am a 38 year male in terrible shape... sitting at 20st. I have ballooned from 15st in fairly good shape.
> I have just started running 1iu of Hygretropin 7 days a week and 1 - 2 tablets of Clenbuterol. Started light training and eating fairly well. My question is would 1iu a day be enough to see any sort of lose. I have been told that 3 iu is more like it. Any advice chaps



So you gained weight...

You hopped on hgh and clenbuterol

But you don't know the proper dosage

Did you just skip the whole diet and cardio/exercise part?

Oh and stop eating deep fried mars bars bro.  Not good.


----------



## brazey (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## h-as.pharma (Oct 5, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------

